# Subox Mini liquid in mouthpiece



## daveza (15/9/15)

Hi all

I've persuaded my boss to lose the stinkies and he bought the Subox Mini kit.

He has made me his personal vaping Wiki...

He says he is getting juice build-up in the mouthpiece, not from filling.

Anyone else experience this or have any idea as to the cause ?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

daveza said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've persuaded my boss to lose the stinkies and he bought the Subox Mini kit.
> 
> ...


It's just condensation, generally it runs back into the tank but a quick wipe with a tissue generally solves the issue 
If it is really a problem then perhaps try a slightly longer drip tip.


----------



## MilkDromeda (15/9/15)

I have the exact same issue but it does not bother me. I can lay the mod on its side, with Subtank Mini attached of course and no juice leaks out. I have tried to purposefully take really hard hits to see if the moisture build up gets in my month but so far it has not happened.

When I refill I know I have to get some vapourtowl as turning the tank onto the month piece it "leaks".

I would assume the build up happens on most tanks and RDA's. Like steam from a kettle.


----------

